
Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, UAE and Egypt Cut Diplomatic Ties with Qatar - mbgaxyz
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/04/saudi-arabia-bahrain-and-egypt-cut-diplomatic-ties-with-qatar.html
======
kartan
And this is the answer in Al Jazeera, news site owned by Qatar,
([http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/saudi-arabia-uae-
egypt...](http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/saudi-arabia-uae-egypt-
bahrain-cut-ties-qatar-170605031700062.html)) "Qatar calls decision by Gulf
nations and Egypt 'unjustified', saying allegations against Doha have 'no
basis in fact'. [...] The dispute between Qatar and the Gulf's Arab countries
escalated after a recent hack of Qatar's state-run news agency. It has
spiralled since."

------
bostand
So basically, you can support isis all you want. But don't you dare befriend
iran!!

This is yemen all over again...

